# hotel U  marina puerto Vallarta



## guldemoj (Dec 28, 2011)

Have just attended a presentation that I understand is the old Bellview.
We were promised large 1900 sq ft suits, consierge service and 40,000 cashback two year guarantee.

In turn we could buy 15 year plan to use 4 weeks a year.  The company would buy back 3 weeks at 1500 a week to sell to casino users  so it would only cost us 820 for the first week.

They said they will start building first thing Jan 7/12 and the grand opening would be Dec 12 of the first unit.  As a founding member I would also receive 
one round of free golf  a week.

Anyone else been to this resort by the marina in down town puerto vallarta right by the airport?


----------



## aliikai2 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Run, fast as you can the other way*

*They are back*, here is the ongoing saga of the Belair now the U,

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69177&highlight=belair

Please read the entire thread, these folks scammed 1000's out of millions with the same timeshare weasel speak they are feeding you. 

If you don't listen and fall for this don't forget you have been warned.

Greg



guldemoj said:


> Have just attended a presentation that I understand is the old Bellview.
> We were promised large 1900 sq ft suits, consierge service and 40,000 cashback two year guarantee.
> 
> In turn we could buy 15 year plan to use 4 weeks a year.  The company would buy back 3 weeks at 1500 a week to sell to casino users  so it would only cost us 820 for the first week.
> ...


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 28, 2011)

Lies, Lies, Lies piled on top of more Lies, with a capitol L. 

Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 28, 2011)

What Greg said.  That pitch is very similar to the spiel that was given to buyers at the Belaire, before it was rebranded the "U" (which I suspect is a name they are using without permission of the owners/operators of the "U" hotels).  There's a good chance that somewhere in the background the same people are still running the show here, and they're just recycling the same old operation under a new name.

*****

Even if this were now a legitimate operation it would still be a bad deal.  This is an overpriced property in an inferior location.  A first class resort, as they try to paint themselves, is not going to be located next to an airport and not on  the beach.  Vacationers coming to Puerto Vallarta for the level of accommodations purported for the Belaire/"U" will at a minimum want a resort on the beach, not inland.  Inland *and* next to runway ...  not a chance.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 28, 2011)

And where is the casino??


----------



## Kmick11 (Jan 30, 2013)

aliikai2 said:


> *They are back*, here is the ongoing saga of the Belair now the U,
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69177&highlight=belair
> 
> ...


We returned from PV on 15 Jan 13.  If you have been scammed into buying into the Hotel U, please join the class action suit which is growing fast and we can corner these crooks who've cheated so many of us.  Contact Rodigo Cruz at <rodrigo.cruz.perez@gmail.com> for more information.  He is the lawyer who is collecting the data.  We met with him, and he is very competent and this case may be the biggest of its kind to occur in Mexico. He has a small office in Nuevo Puerto.


----------



## pammex (Feb 1, 2013)

And we passed by there recently In Jan. and the glass that was in building has been removed, so going backwards....run as fast as you can....this one has been going on and on, just changing names...RUN!!


----------



## siesta (Feb 2, 2013)

These crooks must be paying the right people off to have kept this scam going for so long.


----------



## johnaureliocuda (Aug 20, 2013)

Belaire- U Resort are the same, just as Antonio Copela (which I'm 100% sure is not his real name, he doesn't even have a legal US passport) and Allan Dale are the same person.

All they did was create a new corporation owned by "Antonio Copela's" wife and daughter (Linda Tomasello and Brianna Tomasello) and took advantage of this simulating a transaction, in reality this guy is still running the business in the background. 

They spend thousands of dollars of your money every month paying the rent of their luxurious condo's in the Icon Towers (tower one and two) in puerto vallarta, they also drive these amazing cars(mecedes benz suv, lincoln navigator, hummer h2, honda Accord coupe among others) and live the great life in mexico, threatining evert person that works or has ever worked for them.

I will attempt to get more information for you, I know by posting this my life could be in danger, but I'm just sick of these people doing whatever they want either to nice honest american and mexican people.

By the way, I'm pretty sure Copela's real name is John Aurelio Cuda, therfore the username.


----------

